# hello <3



## Petite Rouge

Hi everybody,

I am new to this my good friend Amy-Lea has finally got me to join up as I have just found out I am expecting baby number 2 :D (amy is possibly more excited than i am haha) 

I am already a mum to 3 year old Harry and bby number 2 is due in Aug 2011

xxx


----------



## babynewbie

hii :wave: welcome to bnb. just noticed amy-leas signiture about you lol congrats on baby no 2!


----------



## Amy-Lea

:happydance: 
I knew I would get you on here one day haha You will be addicted soon, well worse than facebook.

Auntie Amy-Lea xx


----------



## Petite Rouge

I know well i a finally here (if my facebook addiction is anything to go by then i will be on here at least 23hours a day ha)


----------



## Petite Rouge

Oh and you are going to be a fab aunty 'Amy-Wee' :p


----------



## Amy-Lea

OMG I have just thought, does Harry know? or you waiting til 12 weeks incase he tells everybody he meets :rofl:


----------



## Petite Rouge

Nope iv not told him yet, im not even going to tell him then, because he wont understand and he wont understand the concept of time so will be like oooooo i want the baby here now haha, im going to wait till ima bit further along xx


----------



## happygal

hi and welcome to bnb xx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Hiya :wave: welcome to baby and bump!

Hopefully you'll stick around! Nice to see that AL the sweaty perv has a preggy friend ;) x


----------



## Amy-Lea

I'm too excited, I'm so glad you got pregnant, as it means I don't have too and I still get new baby goodness :cloud9:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Char&Bump-x said:


> Hiya :wave: welcome to baby and bump!
> 
> Hopefully you'll stick around! Nice to see that AL the sweaty perv has a preggy friend ;) x

:rofl: Yup Big AL the troll haha


----------



## Amy-Lea

Oh yeah you belong in here if you haven't found it already;
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/

TECHNOPHOBE :rofl:


----------



## Petite Rouge

weee iv told u splash out,go nuts hahaha
cant wait till after xmas 12weeks then will go nuts and start hitting the shops :D

Awwww i just hope i dont gain like 4 stone again eeekkkk


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hi: welcome to bnb! I also have a fb addiction, but this is the first place i go to :haha:


----------



## Amy-Lea

When will 12 weeks be? Thats ages :brat:

You won't gain all that weight again, you are so skinny anyway so not like you would look bad after it haha, I will come to the aqua natal stuff and swimming with you on my weight loss mission. 

You best still come to my party even if you have cankles and cant drink!


----------



## Petite Rouge

go nuts haha, after 12 weeks i will be haha


----------



## Petite Rouge

i will defo come party, i think 12 weeks is like feb (ste's bday)


----------



## Petite Rouge

Amy-Lea said:


> Oh yeah you belong in here if you haven't found it already;
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/
> 
> TECHNOPHOBE :rofl:

eerrr sccuuuzzzzzzeeee me, its took me over a year to join, gimme 5 mins to find my way hahha (or 5 weeks :/)


----------



## Amy-Lea

You will be on here ALLLLL day soon, betya :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:wave: Welcome to the nut house!

You'll soon settle in with us lot of weirdo's! 

Oh yeah congrats on the bun in the oven:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Jacqui is one of us L, she is my Mum only her boobs are fake :rofl:


----------



## massacubano

:hi:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Welcome :D congrats on the pregnancy and have a h&h 9 months :) enjoy your stay ;) you WILL get addicted!! Xx


----------



## Tinypop

:hi:


----------



## lucy_x

:hi: welcome to b & b


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## sabby52

Hi welcome to BnB :)


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welc.gif :wave:


----------



## v2007

Welcome to BnB Sweetie.

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## kelsey111

Welcome hun xx


----------



## mandy81

Hi welcome to BnB XX


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: Welcome


----------



## impatient1

Welcome to BnB and Congratulations!
Amy-Lea is right you will be addicted in no time.


----------



## Eve

:hi: and Welcome!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hi and congratulations :flower: xx


----------



## odd_socks

*hello and welcome *


----------



## Amy-Lea

Where for art thou?


----------

